# Bore solvent



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

What are some of your favorite bore solvents? I'm not satisfied with tetra gun and am wondering what you guys use


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shooters Choice for lead, Hoppes for cleaning, and CLP for final clean and lube.:smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Here's what I currently have...

Hoppe's No. 9 Solvent

Hoppe's Lubricating Oil

Break-Free CLP


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

As far as clp goes check out this
https://www.logsa.army.mil/psmag/archives/PS2007/654/654-16-17.pdf
All you army guys out there will love this.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Bore solvent? Hoppes #9


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoppe's #9 and Break-Free CLP.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I went to bass pro and picked up a cheap handgun cleaning kit made by outers. It comes with a solvent, oil, patches, rod and brush for something like $9.99. I find that this kit and a can of gunscrubber do the job pretty well.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

hoppe's #9 +CLP


----------



## mammynun (Nov 25, 2008)

Usually Hoppe's #9 and CLP, but I occasionally use Sweets 7.62 if I've fired a LOT of rounds that day.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Really cheap cleaning solvent*

This is gonna sound crazy, but have been using this for the past 20 years with complete satisfaction: "simple green"
1. Pour some undiluted simple green in a container.
2. Dip the bore brush in the simple green & brush the bore.
3. Dry bore with some clean patches.
4. Blow bore dry with compressed air.
5. Visually inspect bore.
6. Repeat brushing this time with a bore brush & flitz metal polish squished in the bristles. Brush bore & clean up with clean patches until the patches stop coming out black.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Flitz Metal Polish, Iosso Bore Cleaner, Ballistol, Lucas Gun Oil, and Wal-Mart Mineral Oil. Once in a great while I'll use a little Sweet's 7.62 Solution. On all, but 22 caliber, handguns I don't use a jag or slotted tip; instead I wrap the patches around the brush. 

I never use Tetra. I've had problems with it in the past, especially on or near wood. I have nice clean guns - The bores actually shine! (Until I coat them with Sentry Solutions, 'Smooth-Kote'.)


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoppes #9 and CLP.

Anybody with any experience using Montana X-treme products?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

hoppes 9 benchrest copper solvent


----------

